# Freebie sylvan offshore project



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I picked up this old sylvan offshore from my local boat dealership. It has been sitting for a long time. Thinking outboard bracket, sometime in the distant future. Wondered if anyone knows who it belonged to? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> I picked up this old sylvan offshore from my local boat dealership. It has been sitting for a long time. Thinking outboard bracket, sometime in the distant future. Wondered if anyone knows who it belonged to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Forgot pics























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

If u wanna get rid if that let me know.


----------



## My Demeyes01 (Apr 1, 2018)

My Demeyes said:


> Forgot pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna look something like this when done









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd love to follow along with this project. Can't wait to see it finished. Good luck my friend.


----------



## My Demeyes01 (Apr 1, 2018)

ya13ya03 said:


> I'd love to follow along with this project. Can't wait to see it finished. Good luck my friend.


It's gonna be on the back burner for awhile. I'll gut it for now, then search for an outboard 150-200 hp with a 25" shaft. After I gather more pieces for the build, I'll start working on it. Maybe this winter.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

That transom will need some backing bone to hold an outboard bracket, but will be cool when done


----------



## My Demeyes01 (Apr 1, 2018)

Few demo photos























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

At a boy. Making progress.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

What engine is in it presently and what condition is it in?


----------



## My Demeyes01 (Apr 1, 2018)

erie mako said:


> What engine is in it presently and what condition is it in?


Mercruiser 165 I would say it's junk. It's been scavenged for parts, It's going to the scrap yard unless someone wants it. The out drive spins free.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

U might want to check that out first those motors are hard to break that's why they call it the iron duke. I would take the outdrive if you plan on scrapping that too.


----------



## My Demeyes01 (Apr 1, 2018)

Matt63 said:


> U might want to check that out first those motors are hard to break that's why they call it the iron duke. I would take the outdrive if you plan on scrapping that too.


It has been sitting for 10+ years, the carb is missing, and few oyher things. Boat had 200 lbs of walnut shells in it, everywhere. I'm sure there are probably some in the intake as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

What's your plan for the outdrive I have the same motor and outdrive on my sport craft wouldn't mind having a spare. I'm in Sandusky county.


----------



## My Demeyes01 (Apr 1, 2018)

Matt63 said:


> What's your plan for the outdrive I have the same motor and outdrive on my sport craft wouldn't mind having a spare. I'm in Sandusky county.


If you want to remove it, it's yours. I'm in Delaware County 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you PM sent
Matt


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> I picked up this old sylvan offshore from my local boat dealership. It has been sitting for a long time. Thinking outboard bracket, sometime in the distant future. Wondered if anyone knows who it belonged to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Floor no more, lol. It was totally disgusting. Mice, chipmunks, and ***** had the foam shredded, front to back.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

your making great headway on your project.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> your making great headway on your project.


I have a ton of other things to do, but it has been eating at me. I just had to know what was under that floor. I have to set it aside for awhile now. Well, if I can, lol.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Before your done their will be a lot of little blue buddies laying around


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

You probably want to look into the rib ends.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I Fish said:


> You probably want to look into the rib ends.


What exactly do you mean?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> What exactly do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I did find some previous repair work done and some signs of hull flexing. I believe it can be repaired. If not, then its off to the scrap yard.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> I did find some previous repair work done and some signs of hull flexing. I believe it can be repaired. If not, then its off to the scrap yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few more pics from the exterior of the hull at the water diverter line.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I found an old pic of my transom skin.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I Fish said:


> I found an old pic of my transom skin.


That looks great

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, the sylvan offshore project is gonna be headed to the scrap yard. I bought the boat I was gonna try to mimic with the sylvan, so no need for it anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Is it a 22'? What kind of condition is the trailer?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

TDD11 said:


> Is it a 22'? What kind of condition is the trailer?


Yes 22', trailer is nice. I had planned on selling the trailer after I scrap the boat. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Let me know, if you think of it! I'm not too far from Delaware - and my dad has a Sylvan Offshore 22' with a single axle trailer. We have talked for years about getting a tandem axle, as his boat seems to pull hard for what it is.


----------

